# Lining up names



## summnd (Nov 24, 2013)

I've recently places a male with two of my girls who will both be first time moms. I'm over excited, and I never sleep, so I'm all ready getting some names ready. I name litters (of any animal) with a 'theme.' Permitted both girls take and have some living pups, Dahlia's litter will be the 'Countries' litter, and Peony's litter will be the 'Soda Pop' litter. Dahlia's litter should all be banded/broken marked and white w/ black/grey. Peony's litter will be fun to see and I gave no guesses.

I need a few M/F names for each, and I thought it might be fun to include some others' thoughts  *I need more sleep*


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

If you gt any ideas here's my names currently.. Georgia Bambi ruby Manuka Stuart reeko louie


----------

